# Filtration For 6 Redbellys



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

So, i keep 6 Reds that are 7-8 inch in a 125 gallon tank. It was filtered by a AC70, an old Eheim 2213 filled only with ceramic and an overflow filter with a 600 Gallon/hour pump. Now, the overflow filter broke (again!) and now i'm running 2 AC70 and the old Eheim. But i think 2 AC's ain't going to be enough since i have 6 Reds at 7-8 inch. What do you think?
I'm thinking of giving up on the overflow filter since it broke twice. It is a great filtration system because you can stuff in it whatever you want, but since this is the second time it broke i realy mean to give up on it. Any smart advices?

The other minor problem is that i need one of the AC's for the 25 gallon tank that i plan to set up for my 3,5 inch Serrasalmus Marginatus.

Any idea is welcome.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How did the sump "break"? Sumps are the way to go.... especially if your tank is drilled and already has overflows, and if not thats easy too and gives you lots of options!

Clicky for a GREAT link on sumps and how they work.

If you post pics of what you got, I will do my best to help


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

It's an overflow filter that stands next to the tank. As tall as the tank with an intake tube and a pump that pumps water back in the tank. Kind of like the sump but it isn't below the tank but next to the tank and no need to drill the tank. It works pretty fine. Now, it has 3 chambers, and the 2 divider glasses broke. Not totally broken, just the seam broke.
As you said, it is the way to go, you can really stuff anything you want in it, you can put the heater in, remove the dirty media whenever you want and replace it, but living in the fear of having a flood in the apartment...
The first time it broke the outer seam broke and it was slowly losing water.

So i don't know if i should fix it or go the other way, getting a good canister filter or something like that.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If your sump is setup correctly, there should be no fear of flooding.

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

I have decided to fix the filter. Today i glued it with silicone and tomorrow i will fill it with water to see if it leaks and if everything will be ok i'll set it back up an give it a try. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

There, i've set the filter back and it's up and running. Hope this time there will be no problems.

Thanx AEgir for helping me decide.









Pics:

















Filled up:
















running:
















the tank:


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking tank.

I would consider completely changing that filter setup, simply because its a flood risk at some point in the future. The "over the top" U tube configuration of the "drain" (I say drain, but its really a siphon) is a big failure point.

Save some spare parts and $ and just drill the tank (or buy a nice HOB overflow box off ebay, thats still an improvment) and forget about worrying.


----------

